# Transporting roaches in tool box?



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Well....Thats the kinda stuff they get into.

I've found Home Defense and Spectracides product terrific in getting rid of roaches. Spay can be used indooors outdoors.

I had to take numerous boxes of records from a Texas garage back to my personal residence.....I opened and sprayed evvery box before shipping.

Good luck


----------



## Easyrider1313 (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Its got me somewhat freaked out. But at the same time how many construction workers leave their stuff in homes they dont even know is infested? Or atleast thats what ive been telling my self.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Easyrider1313 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Its got me somewhat freaked out. But at the same time how many construction workers leave their stuff in homes they dont even know is infested? Or atleast thats what ive been telling my self.


Welcome!

Hmm. You can spray as MTN Remodel suggested, but if you're as bothered by the thought as you appear, you could also put your toolbox in a freezer and leave it in there for two or three days. The roaches and their eggs will all freeze to death.

Unless you've got food of some kind in your toolbox, it's unlikely they're in there, but overcaution can be okay.

Let know what you do and what you find!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've gotten roaches in drop cloths before but they never got further than my van. Normally it isn't a problem but when you suspect it might it pays to have a can of insecticide handy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

These are great for killing roaches. They're just little circles of plastic. No need to spray everything with dangerous pesticide.

https://www.target.com/p/combat-source-kill-max-large-cockroach-bait-stations-8-ct/-/A-13326074


You would need to make sure the bait stations don't get crushed by tools.



The chance of your having roaches depends on the infestation there ( Texas Gulf Coast would be more) and the neighbors.


You can also inspect for egg cases, but, that would be more difficult in the boxes.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ask Landlords about roaches - they'll tell you as it is.
Roach reproduction activities are inside walls, where the female can attach her egg cases onto studs and drywall.
And how many eggs per case? around 50.
If you suspect roaches in your tool box, take the box out of your van and spray with roach killer as many times as needed. 
Boric acid is effective too.


----------



## Easyrider1313 (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies! I spoke with the exterminator who came and inspected the property. He said transporting them back home in any of the tool boxes or cardboard boxes was very unlikly. Im still probabally going to bait for a few weeks anyway. But he said if there was any we would have noticed it.


----------

